# (BF SALE) Is Audio Imperia's Solo worth it? My experience.



## zedmaster (May 30, 2021)

I’m sharing my thoughts on Audio Imperia’s new library Solo. 13 lyrical and expressive soloists for 199$ intro price/299$ regular price. Is it worth it? Who is it for? Come and find out!


----------



## zedmaster (Nov 17, 2021)

SOLO is back on intro price for Black Friday! 199$.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice review!


----------



## zedmaster (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm assuming the shorts have more than one dynamic layer, and you're only referring to the legato?


----------

